# Nitro engines locked after years in the attic



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Brought some gas RC stuff down after 15 or so years and 3 of 4 engines are locked up. The one that spins free is on a plane that was given to me so I assume the person that gave it to me knew how to lay it up properly. I imagine I just threw the others up there after their last run. Are the engines toast or possibly salvageable? Kevin


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Soak them in mystery oil for a couple days


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

That fuel gets pretty sticky after sitting for a long time


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

I was more worried about corrosion, oxidation and pictured them being solid chunks or rust. Are you saying it is likely just gummed up?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

More than likely. As stated earlier I would soak them in a lubricant and then try and spin them.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Soak them, it's more than likely castor oil or a similar synthetic.


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

Whenever i have had old nitro engines that were seized i would put them in a crock pot with plain old green antifreeze on low for a couple hours. If you can disassemble the engine that is the best way to do it. If not just remove the carb and any o-rings or plastic parts. If you try this method just make sure to do it outside and dont use the crock pot for food even if cleaned. I have seen cheap crock pots at walmart for 10 bucks.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

WD 40 works great for this.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

jboehm said:


> WD 40 works great for this.


That's what I used. Worked at a hobby shop for quite a few years, and saw many locked/gummed up engines. Denatured alcohol/wd40 or more nitro fuel and let it soak. It will free up. Once it frees up, but some oil down the glow plug hole and rotate it by hand. Add fuel and fire them up.

You can always pull the back plate and inspect for rust, but usually its just gummed up and varnished fuel. The castor does a good job of protecting against rust.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I have probably over one hundred engines, some are over 60 years old. The crock pot trick described earlier is the best way, hands down. The alcohol left in the old fuel in the engines does attract moisture which will freeze the bearings. Take apart what you can, (use good screwdrivers) and soak them a few days in a warm solution of antifreeze. Do one engine at a time so you don't get the parts mixed up. I have been flying 51 years and have seen it all at one point or another. I just restored and fired up a 1947 ignition engine last week. Have fun!


----------

